# Soy Lime Prawns



## disco (May 14, 2021)

I love prawns. They cook quickly in so many ways to make a great appetizer, snack, or meal. So, when She Who Must Be Obeyed said she wanted prawn appetizers when I was making some chicken wings in the smoker, I was happy to oblige.








I took 10 deveined and shelled prawns and put them in a marinade of:


50 ml (1/4 cup) soy
5 ml (1 tsp) lime juice
1 ml (1/4 tsp) Sriracha
1 clove garlic, minced
I let them marinade in the fridge for 1 to 3 hours.

My Traeger Timberline was already preheated to 425 F (218 C) for the chicken wings so I skewered 5 prawns each onto two bamboo skewers and put the prawns in the smoker. I cooked them for 4 minutes then brushed them with the marinade. I turned them and cooked for 3 minutes more.













The Verdict

I love these. Easy and so tasty. Add to that, She Who Must Be Obeyed was pleased and all was well with the world.

Disco


----------



## jcam222 (May 14, 2021)

Heck yes! I’d love to devour a few of those.


----------



## motocrash (May 14, 2021)

Very tasty looking disco.  
 Only 10!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 14, 2021)

As would i eat em all up.

Nice


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 14, 2021)

I missed this one when it came out.  Wish I hadn't.  'cause those look great.
My only question, seeing as how there are only 10, just what did SWMBO get-----the tails????
Gary


----------



## Fueling Around (May 14, 2021)

Finger food supper!
Shrimp didn't over cook?  i usually do them in the Weber and 7 minutes is shoe leather.

Wings another post?  I've got wings on the weekend menu.


----------



## DougE (May 14, 2021)

I could tear a few of those skewers up.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2021)

Easy, quick, and tasty. How can you go wrong? Looks great Disco!


----------



## MJB05615 (May 15, 2021)

Looks delicious as usual, Disco.  I'm always looking for new Shrimp recipes, and this looks and sounds like I'm going to try next.  The Mrs. doesn't eat much Shrimp, so it's all for me!  Nice work.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2021)

They look awesome Disco!
A big favorite around here.
Al


----------



## hoity toit (May 15, 2021)

She who must be obeyed must be happy now ! Looks great Disco.


----------



## sandyut (May 15, 2021)

YES!  I hear ya.  my SWMBO also loves the prawns.  your recipe looks great and so do the prawns!


----------



## WaterRat (May 15, 2021)

That looks great, I would take a couple of those down no problem! Unfortunately my GF has a shrimp allergy and I haven't had one for over a year 
Curious, have you ever done New Orleans BBQ shrimp?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2021)

Those look Perfect, Disco!!
I don't have them often, because Mrs Bear won't eat any Seafood, but I manage some now & then.
Nice Job, Buddy!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 15, 2021)

Those look phenomenal disco, nice cook!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 15, 2021)

Awww Man....Now I need to send someone to the grocery for Shrimp! Looks great. ..JJ


----------



## disco (May 15, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Heck yes! I’d love to devour a few of those.



Come on up. I'll even provide a beverage!



motocrash said:


> Very tasty looking disco.
> Only 10!



Har. They were just an appetizer!



SWFLsmkr1 said:


> As would i eat em all up.
> 
> Nice



Thanks so much!


----------



## disco (May 15, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> I missed this one when it came out.  Wish I hadn't.  'cause those look great.
> My only question, seeing as how there are only 10, just what did SWMBO get-----the tails????
> Gary



No chance! She Who Must Be Obeyed loves her seafood. I was lucky to get some!



Fueling Around said:


> Finger food supper!
> Shrimp didn't over cook?  i usually do them in the Weber and 7 minutes is shoe leather.
> 
> Wings another post?  I've got wings on the weekend menu.



Nope, it didn't over cook but I did do it on the top rack of my Traeger which has great air circulation without much direct heat from below. In a Weber, the direct heat would shorten the cooking time.

As for the wings, yes, I have a wing post in the tube but I won't get to writing it up till tonight. Sorry!



douge said:


> I could tear a few of those skewers up.



Start driving, I'll start cooking!


----------



## disco (May 15, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Easy, quick, and tasty. How can you go wrong? Looks great Disco!



Thanks, Steve. They have to be easy, I made them!



MJB05615 said:


> Looks delicious as usual, Disco.  I'm always looking for new Shrimp recipes, and this looks and sounds like I'm going to try next.  The Mrs. doesn't eat much Shrimp, so it's all for me!  Nice work.



Poor missus, lucky you! I do love my shrimp.



SmokinAl said:


> They look awesome Disco!
> A big favorite around here.
> Al



Thanks, Al. We both love them.


----------



## disco (May 15, 2021)

hoity toit said:


> She who must be obeyed must be happy now ! Looks great Disco.



Thanks! She was happy with the prawns but she still gives me the hairy eyeball from time to time.



sandyut said:


> YES!  I hear ya.  my SWMBO also loves the prawns.  your recipe looks great and so do the prawns!



Thanks so much! Now make some prawns for the lovely wife!



WaterRat said:


> That looks great, I would take a couple of those down no problem! Unfortunately my GF has a shrimp allergy and I haven't had one for over a year
> Curious, have you ever done New Orleans BBQ shrimp?



Thanks and sorry to hear about the GF. 

I haven't heard of New Orleans BBQ shrimp. Can you fill a fat old Canadian in? They sound great.


----------



## disco (May 15, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Those look Perfect, Disco!!
> I don't have them often, because Mrs Bear won't eat any Seafood, but I manage some now & then.
> Nice Job, Buddy!!
> Like.
> ...



Thanks so much, Bear! Too bad about the missus but all your other posts suggest she is a keeper!



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Those look phenomenal disco, nice cook!



Thanks, Justin!



chef jimmyj said:


> Awww Man....Now I need to send someone to the grocery for Shrimp! Looks great. ..JJ



Thanks, JJ! She Who Must Be Obeyed insists we always have prawns in the freezer for when she gets the urge. Insert silly joke about urges here!


----------



## WaterRat (May 15, 2021)

disco said:


> I haven't heard of New Orleans BBQ shrimp. Can you fill a fat old Canadian in? They sound great.



It's one of those things you can find 1000 different recipes for and all they agree on is shrimp, butter, woosy, lemon and cajun seasoning
These are close to what I've done: http://www.mrbsbistro.com/recipes_shrimp.php 
or this slightly different: https://www.neworleans.com/restaurants/traditional-new-orleans-foods/bbq-shrimp/

However, that's just for ingredients, I make the sauce ahead, throw the shrimp in a disposable pan, season with cajun seasoning then toss the sauce on top and a bunch of lemon slices then throw it on the smoker or grill to simmer. Cook until done, maybe 15-20min. I can't get head on shrimp so I use the raw "easy peel" (deveined and split shell) frozen shrimp. You want the shell on so it sucks in the sauce as the shrimp cook. This is a messy dish, best enjoyed outside with beer and plenty of napkins  in my opinion 
Interestingly it originally  has zero to do with barbecue but oh well.  Absolutely delicious for the shrimp lover!


----------



## disco (May 15, 2021)

WaterRat said:


> It's one of those things you can find 1000 different recipes for and all they agree on is shrimp, butter, woosy, lemon and cajun seasoning
> These are close to what I've done: http://www.mrbsbistro.com/recipes_shrimp.php
> or this slightly different: https://www.neworleans.com/restaurants/traditional-new-orleans-foods/bbq-shrimp/
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## WaterRat (May 15, 2021)

disco said:


> Thanks!


You're most welcome. It's one of those stupid easy things that once you have it you can't help but share ;)


----------



## disco (May 15, 2021)

WaterRat said:


> You're most welcome. It one of those stupid easy things that once you have it you can't help but share ;)


I am really looking forward to giving it a try!


----------

